# ShopKey5



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Do any of you fellas have experience with Mitchell shop key?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Okay... Sorry abot the short intro post... I recently set up a computer for an auto shop and installed ShopKey (Snap-On). Everything is working except the wiring diagrams.

I was just wondering if anyone who has experience with Shop Key has had this issue. I cannot find any difinitive information online. Everything else, including most figures, work properly... Just not the diagrams. 

What happens is, the diagram selected will load an empty window. Any toolbar buttons pushed will cause script errors. The shops owner was supposed to get me a couple screenshots, but hasn't yet.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Sounds like something was corrupted on the install, GZ. 
Waiting to hear what the screenshots show.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I will be picking up the computer from the shop owner on Saturday morning... So I should get a chance to work on it Saturday evening.

First thing I have to do is fix Internet Explorer... Are all Mechanic's wifes so cranky when they don't eat lunch at a certain time? :lol: I was being rushed at lunch time right after I performed a system restore... I inadvertently chose the wrong restore point... Since I was being rushed, instead of undoing the restore I chose another restore point... Effectively erasing the undo and left IE in a broken state... Some sort of limbo between IE7 and IE8... 

I did talk to the Snap-On guy and he told me that it was likely a problem with an ActiveX control... So I did a little more research and found out that Wiring diagrams uses Adobe SVG viewer plugin in IE to render the diagrams, which wasn't installed... 

Once I get the IE situation squared away I am going to install SVG viewer and see what happens... I will let you know the outcome and post the errors...

Thanks


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Okay... Installed Adobe SVG Viewer plug-in and still get the no-show for the wiring diagrams... When trying to print the diagram, a bunch of errors show up then it allows me to print.


```
Error 1
An error has occurred in the script on this page
Line: 520
Char: 2
Error: 'wireCollection' is null or not an object
Code: 0
URL: res://WebRes.dll/class_SVGWireSegmentHighligter.js

Error 2
An error has occurred in the script on this page
Line:122
Char: 2
Error: 'oMyHighlighter.wireCollection' is null or not an object
Code: 0
URL: file:///C:/Users/Johns%20Automotive/AppData/Local/Temp/mric_tmp/DisplaySvg.htm

Error 3
An error has occurred in the script on this page
Line: 52
Char: 2
Error: Object Required
Code: 0
URL: res://WebRes.dll/svgfunctions.js

Error 4
An error has occurred in the script on this page
Line: 59
Char: 2
Error: Object Required
Code: 0
URL: res://WebRes.dll/svgfunctions.js

Error 5
An error has occurred in the script on this page
Line: 45
Char: 2
Error: Object Required
Code: 0
URL: res://WebRes.dll/svgfunctions.js

Error 6
An error has occurred in the script on this page
Line: 66
Char: 2
Error: Object Required
Code: 0
URL: res://WebRes.dll/svgfunctions.js
```
It then allows the print page to open and prints a low-quality version of the Figure.

All other functions, including other figures, seem to work fine.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That's Java script, it's not uncommon to see a string of errors but have the page display correctly.
I haven't used Shopkey for awhile is it still on multiple discs or is it web based now like Mitchell?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

It is web-based now, but the Shop Owner still uses the DVD... He purchased the un-timed version (his words) from Snap-On and doesn't have the Web-Based subscription. Snap-On nor Mitchell support the DVD version anymore... So he is stuck with me.

Unfortunately the content does not show and it appears to only be the Wiring Diagrams... All other figures show without issue...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Did you look for the diagrams manually?
are they .SVG or .CGI extensions?
See if the diagram will open in SVG viewer from the disk.
The one I have is old(2003 is the newest car in it) it's tied to the hard drive/PC installed on and used CGI viewer (from Macromedia I believe).


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

They are buried in cabinet files but read as. Svg files


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

So can you extract and open them correctly?

This version is browser based correct?
Compatibility mode make any difference?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I was using cabinet files as a generic term for compressed filesystems... I am pretty sure they are encrypted, but I will try to find and extract some.

It has been the same on XP SP3, Vista SP2 and 7 on IE6, 7, 8 & 9...

I spent quite a bit of time yesterday on the long upgrade path to Windows 7...

This is the final DVD update and is from 2009... Currently running on IE8 because IE9 doesn't support the Adobe SVG Viewer plugin scripts (or so I've read).


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It does in compatibility mode.
You are probably correct the compressed files will be encrypted.

Try the Adobe Test site to test the plug in instead> Scalable Vector Graphics


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Compatability mode, IE 6 thru 9 all same issue.

The plug-in is working according to the Adobe site and the SVG graphics will display in IE.

Was on the phone with Snap-On Shop Key support and they were helping me until they realized he has the "Owned" version and no current Web-based subscription. He did give me a few ideas to try... One of the common themes I have heard from the Snap-On people over the past few days is that AV products can interfere... So, I am going to disable MSE and attempt to run SK5 and see what happens... Unfortunately I had to be out of there by lunch time and the call to Snap-On support took me right to it...

I noticed that most of the script errors involve WebRes.dll (located in /Snap-on/SK5) and quite a few scripts... 

It seems that Shop-Key works out of a temp location where it writes a small handful of .htm and xml files along with the image file (tempimage.svgz). I think the javascript errors are because the .svgz file doesn't load correctly... But I could be wrong. One thing I noticed is that none of the the .js files seem to exist in the Snap-On directory or the temporary working directory... For example...

```
res://WebRes.dll/class_SVGWireSegmentHighligter.js
```
 class_SVGWireSegmentHighligter.js will not show up in any searches, nor can be found in the working directory...

Well... Time to go to my 9-5. I will keep you updated.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

This is what they meant by AV software interfering > Mitchell 1/ShopKey Quick Answers :: Unable to View diagrams; SVG Viewer Won't Open


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I read that before didn't completely dismiss it But figured I'd save it for later...


----------

